# Help me figure this out



## MSLiechty (Apr 23, 2017)

Prior to this summer no issues with my controller and all 6 zones worked great now when zone2 is supposed to come on zone3 comes on and then comes on again when zone3 is scheduled to start no zone 2 at all all connections are tight obviously a crossed wire somewhere....

Any suggestions?

ML


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You need to check the valve box(es) to see if the wiring is in good shape. Some animal may have gotten in there and chewed something up. How old is your controller?

Welcome to TLF!!!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

If the wire goes underground I'd check that too. Could be someone hit it with a shovel and cut some wires.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Sounds like the hot wire is grounding out to the 3rd zones hot wire. If you have a multimeter you could check continuity between the hot side in zone 2&3. Any spare wires in valve box and timer?


----------

